# Check out our YouTube let-play's and speed-paint channel's



## h.g.pup (Jul 9, 2017)

GREETINGS!!! and thank you for taking a look at this forum post as it mean a lot to me and my friend as we try to make cool stuff together.

so what we are attempting to try and create a let-play YouTube channel, along side making art and other video's for our own channels, pulse this give us a reason to hang out more so that always good.

Some of the game i'm plan on trying to get us to play are Shantae half genie hero , Tail concerto, hollow knight and many more ranging from old stuff to new to some of the indie titles coming out. alongside that we plan on doing some drawpile things and maybe a podcast or commentary over a movie.

but so far we got a two video of my friend kitty - ( Kitty (@sugoisenpai98) | Twitter ) and me playing bendy and the ink machine along with a few other in future check out - www.youtube.com: TheUpperCut







also if your looking for more art related thing kitty does a good couple speed paint video over on here channel - www.youtube.com: Kitty-chanDrawings

here her most recent one -


----------

